
Why can’t we see that we’re living in a golden age? - treigerm
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/08/why-cant-we-see-that-were-living-in-a-golden-age/
======
WalterSear
Because, while overall, humanity quality of life is improving in leaps and
bounds, for most people on hacker news, and especially for their non-tech
middle class friends and family in Europe and the US, it has gotten decidely
worse over the last ten years and shows no signs of stopping.

[http://humanprogress.org/system/cms/files/files/000/000/241/...](http://humanprogress.org/system/cms/files/files/000/000/241/original/WPgraphic.png)

------
endswapper
I find this interesting as it is an ongoing conversation with one of my
closest friends. I don't think we see that we are living in a golden age
because of ego.

This is always touchy when it comes up, but he seems to validate my opinion,
time, and time again. From the time that we were kids (he's 40 now, and I'm
getting close), he couldn't help but size himself up against some external
measure. He did it with jobs, women, cars, homes...The things that are/were
important to him.

The data for comparison is more available than ever and as a society we tend
to accept if not celebrate gratuitous demonstrations of wealth. I think that
when we are focused internally, on our own egos, on our individual place in
the world relative to anyone else it easy to see it as unfair. As in, "why
don't I have 'x,' I deserve it..."

But as Marcellus Wallace said, "That's pride fucking with you."

If you think about the advancements we have made, and not just through
innovation and technology, we truly do live in a golden age. We are all better
off than previous generations. The way we think about tolerance, diversity and
inclusion continues to progress. All of this eases human suffering and
generally improves our quality of life.

It's not perfect, far from it, and I'm not saying that. We have a lot of work
to do. However, undervaluing the broad benefits puts them at risk.

Focusing on the value of our individual contributions to the greater,
collective good changes our perspective and our internal dialogue.

------
dmfdmf
Clay Shirky's article "Newspapers and Thinking the Unthinkable" explains one
reason; we are still in the middle of the greatest social and political
disruption and revolution since the invention of the printing press.

[http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-
thinking...](http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-thinking-the-
unthinkable/)

